# 11 Second 0-60?



## 2001NissanSentra (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, My name is Mike, and I drive a 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE (1.8L).

My parents bought me this car almost a year ago as my second car (my first being a 2000 Mercury Sable we got for free from my grandpa... the transmission died at 120,000 miles.) The car is a very reliable and dependable car and I know every morning when I go outside it'll start right up.

However, when I first got it, I noticed that it is VERY slow. Slow than the majority of 0-60 times there are on Youtube. It is also slower than the 0-60 times listed online. I'm not sure if there is a problem here or not!





 here is a video I posted on Youtube showing my 0-60.

Let me know what you guys think! Is it really THIS slow or do you think there is a problem?

One thing to add, there is something weird about my gas pedal. If you step lightly you'll notice that it doesn't really connect right away. It's really hard to describe. Maybe I'll make a video showing it..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not necessarily a problem other than maybe it needs a good tune up: spark plugs, oil change, trans fluid flush.

If it's an automatic, yes, it's slow. Hate to tell you, but what do you expect from 126hp? It's not going to be fast, it's going to be economical.


----------



## 2001NissanSentra (Jan 18, 2011)

chimmike said:


> not necessarily a problem other than maybe it needs a good tune up: spark plugs, oil change, trans fluid flush.
> 
> If it's an automatic, yes, it's slow. Hate to tell you, but what do you expect from 126hp? It's not going to be fast, it's going to be economical.


Oh yeah, I didn't expect it to be fast at all. I just know that the other videos I see online seem quicker than mine.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow, that's bad when you consider that's what my automatic '93 specs out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your automatic 93 also weighs a metric ton less, lol


----------

